# How many 150+ meter buildings does your country have?



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Including Under Construction Projects

My country(s)

The USA has about 750 
Spain has 12 

:lol:


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Poland : 
If we count the spires : 11 (4 under construction)
Without the spires : 8
So, almost Spain


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

1 obesrvation tower for Slovakia and even that only if we speak about pinnacle height


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Norway.

Without spires: 0
With spires: 0
Under construction: 0
Planed: 0

At least it's easy to count.


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay said:


> Including Under Construction Projects
> 
> My country(s)
> 
> ...


New York alone has well over 90 from what I found. 

In my city of Raleigh, NC we have 2, hopefully more to come. 

And in the city I am moving to pretty soon, Seattle, there are 15!


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ New York has over 240 buildings over 150m completed.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Australia has 81 with 33 proposed


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

HK999 said:


> ^^ New York has over 240 buildings over 150m completed.


GEEZE! I just looked at wiki, and they only went up to 90, that's insane though! And how many are under construction over 150m?


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know about Turkey but Istanbul got at least 28 towers over 150m U/C and about 23 projects where excavation works has started/are about to finish! :cheers:

You can see the projects on this google map, some projects got multiple towers: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=213449411700235514551.0004b177967ee8c7a22a0&msa=0


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

belgium has 1 tower with the height of 150 meters. 
I don't know really much about the televisiontowers: but I know there's one tower with a height of 300m.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Frankfurt has 13 Towers above 150m. 
1 tower above 150m is in Bonn.

so Germany has 14 at the moment . 

Two are U/C at the moment in Frankfurt


----------



## Sky HI (Oct 13, 2009)

Netherlands, 3 in Rotterdam, 151m, 158m and 165m. In The Hague almost 150m, 2 of 146m but don't count off course.

There are several planned above 150m in Rotterdam, but with this European crisis, construction is unfortunately posponed.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

royal rose1 said:


> GEEZE! I just looked at wiki, and they only went up to 90, that's insane though! And how many are under construction over 150m?


9 towers over 150m are U/C, and 7 on hold. 3 towers over 200m are very likely to resume construction this year. Another 4 supertalls will begin construction later this year.

And btw Hong Kong has over 290 buildings over 150m completed.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Moscow - 33 (29 without spire) 
+
Ekaterinburg - 3 (2 without spire)
=
Russia 36 (31 without spire)


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

HK999 said:


> ^^ New York has over 240 buildings over 150m completed.



Yea NY has close to 250, Chicago has over 100, Houston, LA and Miami all have like 30, Plently of other cities in the US have at least 10 or 20.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

@ Manila More Than 70-100 uc

more than 50-100 are proposed


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Australia has 81 with 33 proposed


Most proposals are in Melbourne aswell. :banana:


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*PHILIPPINES*

completed: 60+ buildings
u/c: 80+
proposed: 70+


Thanks to construction boom...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

China 862
USA 665
UAE 145
...
Singapore 65
...
Germany 13

numbers from ctbuh.org, may differ slithly from reality

i mean really? Singapore is a freaking city and has several times the amount of buildings my country has :bash:

Europe: 102 still not too much.


----------



## Mutiix123 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Denmark*
----------------------
Without spires / antennas; *0*.

With spires / antennas; *0*.

Under Construction; *0*.

Proposed; *0*.

So no, my country does not have any buildings above 150 meters.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweden:

Without spires: 2
With spires: 3
Under construction: -
Planed: -

The tallest highrise - *Turning Torso* in Malmö


Turning Torso, Malmö, Sweden by Pete Casellini, on Flickr


turning torso by Mr.Madsen, on Flickr


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Kopacz said:


> Poland :
> If we count the spires : 11 (4 under construction)
> Without the spires : 8
> So, almost Spain


Actually its 8. Antenna are not spires.

Warsaw 7 (3 U/C)
Wrocław 1 (1 U/C)


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

KillerZavatar said:


> China 862
> USA 665
> UAE 145
> ...
> ...


It's way more for China. Hong Kong and Shanghai alone have at least 500 buildings over 150m. So I would say it's *1*862.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Hong kong has like 280, but Shanghai doesn't have that much. 

anything much over 1000 is quite an exaggeration


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jay said:


> Hong kong has like 280, but Shanghai doesn't have that much.
> 
> anything much over 1000 is quite an exaggeration


Yes, I stated in my previous post that HK has over 290. And the number 1862 is not exaggerated, well on second thought maybe a little. 

Shanghai has about 200 buildings over 150m+, CTBUH says 120, but you can't trust those numbers in this case.

Countless Chinese megacities such as Beijing, Chongqing, Chengdu, Guangzhou, Shenzen, Wuhan, Tianjin, Harbin, Nanjing, Xi'an, Hangzhou, Harbin, Shenyang, Dalian, Jinan, Changchun and others all have at least 50 - 100 buildings over 150m. 

My guess is that the total number for China is somewhere between 1000 and 1200.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Harbin?? No way... I live in Haerbin right now, there are like 2 buildings over 150 meters, maybe. The Dragon tower is the only skyscraper and it's not even a building.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Lithuania has only ONE :lol:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

check this from Manila

http://www.urbika.com/cities/view/72-metro-manila


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jay said:


> Harbin?? No way... I live in Haerbin right now, there are like 2 buildings over 150 meters, maybe. The Dragon tower is the only skyscraper and it's not even a building.


Omg, I thought Harbin had more, seriously. Good thing then that you have first- hand info.  

But I still believe that the number is >1000. Simply because of the fact, that no official source can cover all buildings over 150m+ in China. Maybe there's a Chinese website... I'll do some research.


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

^^
Yeah, on CTBUH you can only find a few of those numerous (generic) residential highrises in Chinese cities and with the construction boom in China it is hard to keep track of all highrises (even in first tier cities like Shanghai there are right now 150m+ projects U/C without threads here in the forum). So I also would guess that the real number of highrises in China is much higher.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

In France there are 19 skyscrapers which are 150+ meters. And 4 are U/C.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

United Kingdom has 12 built, 5 U/C and 3 that have started construction but have since been put on hold.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*TORONTO*
26 Built
18 Under construction
27 Proposed


(Not sure about the rest of Canada)


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico has only 21


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gherkin said:


> United Kingdom has 13 built, 6 U/C, 4 on hold and 9 approved.


fixed


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Erhan said:


> I don't know about Turkey but Istanbul got at least 28 towers over 150m U/C and about 23 projects where excavation works has started/are about to finish! :cheers:
> 
> You can see the projects on this google map, some projects got multiple towers: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=213449411700235514551.0004b177967ee8c7a22a0&msa=0


very impressive :cheers2:


----------



## anak_mm (Apr 8, 2011)

tita01 said:


> @ Manila More Than 70-100 uc
> 
> more than 50-100 are proposed


u/c sounds just about right


right now Manila alone I think has at least 70 built with official measurements... & dozens more with no height information :bash: so many completed 40f+ with no known measurements hno:


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

Tel Aviv has 17 built.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

anak_mm said:


> u/c sounds just about right
> 
> 
> right now Manila alone I think has at least 70 built with official measurements... & dozens more with no height information :bash: so many completed 40f+ with no known measurements hno:


sorry hno:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Manila For Example :


Left : Robinson's Equitable Tower 175 m 45 Floors
Middle: u/c ADB Avenue Tower 40 Floors (no official Height)
Right: East of Galleria 45 Floors (no official Height)

Many Buildings in Manila Have no or without official measurement


----------

